#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-16
<dholbach> good morning
<Pendulum> do we have an agenda for today's meeting?
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> no but we should really
<czajkowski> Pendulum: want to create an agenda I need to nip out for 20
<Pendulum> czajkowski: any ideas for what should be on it?
<czajkowski> update on bp
<czajkowski> plans for the future
<czajkowski> is there a future in the team
<Pendulum> the agenda is now on the wiki
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> I'll send a reminder mail
<Pendulum> :)
<czajkowski> done
<astraljava> Thanks Laura for the reminder. :) Made me realize I wasn't even hanging on the correct #. :)
<czajkowski> astraljava: it was Pendulum that remembered
<czajkowski> I've been a bit busy with stuff lately
<astraljava> I can relate. :)
<Pendulum> I was checking to make sure a meeting had posted to fridge correctly and happened to notice
<Pendulum> complete coincidence
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> so anyone here for the meeting
<czajkowski> give it another few mins
<czajkowski> bac: cjohnston foobacca highvoltage hexmode issyl0 JanC mgdm Pendulum pleia2 txwikinger
<cjohnston> huh?
<czajkowski> Meeting starting in about two mins
<txwikinger> o/
<czajkowski> just highlighting folks
<czajkowski> thought it was easier that way
<pleia2> too busy at work today, sorry :(
<czajkowski> np
<AlanBell> o/
<cjohnston> umm.. sure.. im here for the meeting?
<cjohnston> heh
<czajkowski> hmm no mootbot
<czajkowski> oh well
<czajkowski> MEETING NOW
<czajkowski> AGENDA - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/Meeting
<czajkowski> evening folks who's here for meeting
<czajkowski> o/
<txwikinger> o/
<czajkowski> ok..
<AlanBell> o/
<czajkowski> well apologies first for not following up on meetings, just been crazy and for some unkonwn reason I seem to have forgotten about ngo stuff with a lot of other work
<Pendulum> hiya
<czajkowski> thanks to Pendulum for rmembering today
 * skellat Raises hand to acknowledge presence
<Pendulum> o/
<AlanBell> czajkowski: do #startmeeting
<czajkowski> so we have this blueprint from UDS = https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-ngo-team
<czajkowski> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Aug 16 17:01:56 2010 UTC.  The chair is czajkowski. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> updated
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #action #agreed #help #info #idea #link #topic.
<meetingology> updated
<czajkowski> whoo
<czajkowski> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/Meeting
<czajkowski> [topic] Blueprint
<meetingology> TOPIC: Blueprint
<czajkowski> [link] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-ngo-team
<czajkowski> so I know I have a few items on there
<czajkowski> but wondering how folks are getting on with theirs
<czajkowski> hexmode: how are you getting on ?
<hexmode> :P not so well
<czajkowski> highvoltage: any progress
<hexmode> no progress
<czajkowski> ok maybe we need to try and share out some work to get it done?
<czajkowski> hexmode: would it help to get some help ?
<hexmode> (back)
<hexmode> the only person here I know that could help would be dholbach and he has already done a lot
<hexmode> mostly it is just me prioritizing
<czajkowski> ok
<hexmode> the work isn't that hard, I just have to make sure I leave myself time to do it :)
<czajkowski> I know time management
<hexmode> czajkowski: did you happen to get in touch with the sysadmin at wikimedia?
<czajkowski> tis hard when we all have stuff going on
<czajkowski> hexmode: it's a fdrafted mail to go out
<czajkowski> So I've done up a doc for sample Questions https://docs.google.com/document/edit?id=1pgUq8PdJJvojyPRNGb6gDGf6QEgem-LNHRejOirTWt0&authkey=CL34h8oH&hl=en&pli=1#
<czajkowski> be nice to get some input as to what folks would like to know from an interview
<czajkowski> so please edit it as you feel
<czajkowski> [link] https://docs.google.com/document/edit?id=1pgUq8PdJJvojyPRNGb6gDGf6QEgem-LNHRejOirTWt0&authkey=CL34h8oH&hl=en&pli=1#
<hexmode> excellent... someone in the office was talking recently about the number of Macs and perhaps getting Ubuntu installed on them
<hexmode> ( I don't know how serious they were... )
<skellat> I've already added a question to the Google doc
<czajkowski> skellat: which is ?
<skellat> How exactly does the organization use ICT tools in regards to carrying out their functions.  Sometimes that is non-obvious depending upon the mission of the organization.
<czajkowski> skellat: right so some of the questions will be more specific based on the group
<czajkowski> but what would be nice is to get about 8 -10 standard questions and then one that follow on from them based on say their type of group
<czajkowski> skellat: have you read some of the case studies we've done so far
<skellat> czajkowski: I've been camping out at work too much and forgot to catch up prior to your e-mail this morning.
<czajkowski> [link] http://ubuntungo.wordpress.com/
<czajkowski> ok so I hope for this month that we can make some headway in the action items
<czajkowski> anyone else have any comments on blueprints and action items?
<hexmode> when is the next irc meeting?
<hexmode> so I can set some goals?
<czajkowski> hexmode: 3rd monday of the month
<hexmode> ok....
<skellat> Have we determined what the common set of applications is yet?
 * hexmode notes it
<czajkowski> skellat: what do you mean ?
<skellat> czajkowski: "work on documenting set-up and install for common applications for NGOs: TODO"
<hexmode> czajkowski: fwiw, I think WMF is using CiviCRM
<czajkowski> that would be nigel and he's not here
<czajkowski> so I cant update on that
<skellat> czajkowski: Alrighty.  That'll have to wait.
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> right so moving on
<czajkowski> [topic] Future plans for the team
<meetingology> TOPIC: Future plans for the team
<czajkowski> SO I do wonder is there enough interest in this team, or is it just something that is in the backgroud that can just be worked on from time to time
<czajkowski> I know we have case studies but sometimes it's hard to find them
<skellat> czajkowski: Can the case studies be migrated to the wiki or another appropriate depository?
<czajkowski> but I'd either like to find out what we could do better so we can come up with a action plan or what
<czajkowski> skellat: some are on the wiki and the others as they are very long are on the blog
<czajkowski> as the blog is on the planet
<czajkowski> so read by more people
<czajkowski> skellat: would you like to see the posts on the wiki as well do you think?
<hexmode> czajkowski: for me right now this is a background task.  I want to help, but my time is limited.  Packaging on Debian is probably my best way to contribute.
<skellat> czajowski: At this point, we need to collect them into preferably one source.  The wiki is one possibility.  Glomming them altogether into a word processing file and making it available as a monolithic set might be good too.
<AlanBell> one thing I am working on starting up is the Ubuntu For All project which will support various teams https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll -ngo is not currently on the list, do you think it should be?
<skellat> AlanBell: Yeah, we probably should be part of that too.
<czajkowski> skellat: ok, so I've copied all the ones that are on the wiki to the blog
<czajkowski> but would you think it'd be a good idea to have them all on the wiki as well in case folks are searching from there
<czajkowski> hexmode: I know this cycle has been very odd for me
<czajkowski> how about I'll  look into it and see if it's not too big a task
<skellat> czajkowski: The big thing is to have them collected in one spot.  The wiki would be good.  Releasing the cases as a collection would help us show NGOs that we are taking coordinated action instead of one-off matters.
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> [action] czajkowski to copy over intereviews that are not on wiki from blog to wiki
<meetingology> ACTION: czajkowski to copy over intereviews that are not on wiki from blog to wiki
<skellat> czajkowski: Posting the whole collection to archive.org wouldn't hurt either, I suppose.
<czajkowski> [topic] Monthly Report
<meetingology> TOPIC: Monthly Report
<czajkowski> can I please have a volunteer to create the monthly report and mail the list asking for updates on it
<czajkowski> that way it gets done but we can all add content to it
<czajkowski> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/TeamReports
 * skellat Raises hand to volunteer
<czajkowski> great
<czajkowski> [action] skellat to update monthly report and mail team asking for any other comments on it
<meetingology> ACTION: skellat to update monthly report and mail team asking for any other comments on it
<czajkowski> skellat: thank you
<czajkowski> [topic] AOB
<meetingology> TOPIC: AOB
<AlanBell> ah, this is the better place to raise the ubuntu for all topic really
<czajkowski> thanks fo coming folks lets see if we can inject some caffine into the team
<czajkowski> [topic] Add Ubuntu NGO to the Ubuntu For All project which will support various teams https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll
<meetingology> TOPIC: Add Ubuntu NGO to the Ubuntu For All project which will support various teams https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll
<skellat> AlanBell: Could you please summarize the nature of UbuntuForAll for the record?
<AlanBell> what exactly it does is a little wooly at the moment, but it is a project to support various non-loco non-technical teams
<AlanBell> making sure they are running smoothly, attending and monitoring meetings, helping with monthly reports etc
<czajkowski> ok so sort of like a helper and somwerhe that lists non loco stuff
<AlanBell> so if a team kind of drifts off then we would try and get it going again
<AlanBell> yeah something like that
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> I think it'd be good to have us listed there
<skellat> Agreed
<czajkowski> at least it's more visability
<AlanBell> great, I will update it accordingly, and let you know more about it as it kicks off
<czajkowski> [action] AlanBell to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll with NGO details
<meetingology> ACTION: AlanBell to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll with NGO details
<czajkowski> any other comments before I end the meeting
<skellat> AlanBell: Could you send a post to our fairly sleepy mailing list too?
<AlanBell> will do skellat
<skellat> AlanBell: Thank you.
<czajkowski> [action] AlanBell to mail mailing list re https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll
<meetingology> ACTION: AlanBell to mail mailing list re https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll
<czajkowski> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Aug 16 17:26:51 2010 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-ngo/2010/ubuntu-ngo.2010-08-16-17.01.html
<meetingology> Minutes (text): http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-ngo/2010/ubuntu-ngo.2010-08-16-17.01.txt
<meetingology> Log:            http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-ngo/2010/ubuntu-ngo.2010-08-16-17.01.log.html
<czajkowski> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<skellat> czajkowski: What?
<czajkowski> the links above
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> right I'll be back in a wee bit for the evening
<AlanBell> yeah, don't believe them
<czajkowski> I need to cook some food
<czajkowski> thanks for coming
<AlanBell> I will sort out the minutes somewhere czajkowski
<skellat> czajkowski: You're welcome, ma'am.
<AlanBell> that is my development bot, logs are actually on my desktop
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/Meeting
<skellat> AlanBell: Somehow I pulled up the minutes by clicking on the link, though...
<skellat> AlanBell: Should that have been possible?
<AlanBell> ah, ok, yes I did do that
<AlanBell> you are reading them from my desktop all the same!
<skellat> AlanBell: Excellent!
<skellat> Have a good day, all.
<highvoltage> czajkowski: eek, sorry I missed it, that will also have to be deferred for maverick+1 since we're already in feature freeze (I'll give more details later)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-17
<dholbach> good morning
<timClicks> dholbach, evening
<dholbach> hi timClicks
<timClicks> is anyone fairly good at packaging?
<dholbach> timClicks, what are you after?
<timClicks> sahana eden
<timClicks> if you've ever encountered sahana, the project has split in a similar manner to apache
<timClicks> so there are a few software projects
<timClicks> but Eden is the highest priority at this stage
<timClicks> it's a Python app, so shouldn't be too demanding
<timClicks> to package
<timClicks> but it would require web2py to be ubuntu's repository also
<timClicks> or, if you happen to know anyone that's a guru at pip & pip-requirements.txt files
<nigelb> I recon I should join this channel.
<dholbach> timClicks, why don't you send an email to the list about it?
<dholbach> timClicks, I'm very much maxed out myself, but I could give it a review or maybe have a look at it over the WE
<timClicks> sounds great
<astraljava> I'm interested in giving it a go some evening.
<timClicks> astraljava, that sounds fantastic
<timClicks> could you please join #sahana-eden
<astraljava> done.
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-08-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-08-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-08-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-08-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-08-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-08-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-08-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-08-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-08-15
<dholbach> good morning
